# marderkot???



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

guten morgen!

hat vielleicht jemand von euch ahnung von tierhinterlassenschaften? 

zum wiederholten mal, finde ich am sitzplatz solchen kot. nach google etc. denke ich, es könnte von einem marder sein. igel schließe ich aus, so ein würstchen hatte ich auch schon und das stinkt ja 10 m gegen den wind....

wenn es ein marder wäre, hätte ich noch einen kandidaten außer der nachbarskatze, der meine frisch gepflanzten storchschnäbel ausbuddelt und zerrupft!! :evil  ohne dort etwas zu hinterlassen (was dann ja nicht mehr für katze spricht).

wie ihr seht, konnte ich mich überwinden, das häuflein mit einem stock zu zerstochern, nix wildes, nur drei kirschkerne.....

bin gespannt, ob sich jemand auskennt!


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Könnten in der Tat Marderhinterlassenschaften sein. Streu doch mal feinen Sand aus um evtl. ne Spur zu haben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Regina (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Guten Morgen Katja,

könnte aber auch von einem Igel sein. 
Ich habe ständig solche "Würstchen" im Garten. Am Abend kann man sie manchmal, wenn man Glück hat, beobachten.


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Schau mal hier

und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/351/]hier[/URL]  

wobei meiner festeren Stuhl hat   2 

schönen Tag


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

hallo!

@wuzzel: und wer liest dann diese spuren aus?   


@regina: igel ist es definitiv nicht! ich habs mir bis 10 cm an die __ nase gehalten, da wär ich bei nem igel schon ohnmächtig......


@karsten: schöne info und süßes bild, aber kottechnisch bin ich nicht schlauer.....


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Marderkot???*

Servus Katja

Das ist definitiv Marderkot (bei uns gibt es keine Igel - lt. Aussage von Nachbarn, selbst habe ich auch noch keinen beobachten können).
So Hinterlassenschaften finden wir fast jeden morgen, meißt auf dem gepflasterten Wegen im Garten, nein, nicht das sie "Diesen" in den Rabatten hinterlassen, sondern immer am gepflegten Weg :crazy .
Diese Ursache (am Weg) dürfte am "Revierabstecken" zu finden sein.


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

hallo helmut,

und danke für die bestätigung!

jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass das schon ausgestreute muskatnusspulver und das heute folgende pfeffertütchen auch wirkung zeigt
und er aus den storchschnäbeln draußen bleibt!!! :evil 

warum er da scherrt und die pflänzchen dabei rausrupft ist mir allerdings noch nicht klar.....ist das spielen, zeitvertreib oder will er die wurzeln fressen?


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hallo

was wirklich wirkt !
ist vergrämen mit Hund- ersatzweise  Katzenhaaren

meiner is wech   

mfG


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Marderkot???*

Hallo Helmut



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist definitiv Marderkot



Da muß ich Dir einfach mal wiedersprechen auch wenn Du dann  auf mich sein solltest.

Ich glaube das nicht, weil:

Wie vielleicht einige das schon mitbekommen haben wir uns sehr viel mit Frettchen beschäftigen. 

Frettchen sind die domestizierte Form der Waldiltisse und der Marder.

Da wir in der Zeit, in der wir aktiv eine HP betrieben haben auch mal einen Marder als Abgabetier hatten kenne ich die Hinterlassenschaften sehr genau.

Desshalb behaupte ich  

Bevor jetzt jemand  

Wir haben den Marder aus einer Familie geholt die total ballaballa waren. Der Marder wurde bei einem Bekannten auf dem Grundstück von uns unter Beobachtung innerhalb von 3 Monaten Ausgewildert.

Bevor jetzt noch jemand  

Mit schriflicher Genehmigung des Försters und das schönste ist:

Er hat eine Frau gefunden und ist so wie wir wissen mittlerweile Vater.

Das einzige Problem bei dem Marder ist:

Er ist immer noch handzahm und geht auf Menschen zu, was ihm irgendwann vielleicht zum Verhängnis werden kann.

Aber besser so als total falsch gehalten im Haus.


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

hallo!

@volker: und dass der kot "eures" marders anders aussah, weil er anderes futter als "in der wildnis" bekam kann nicht sein?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Katja



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> @volker: und dass der kot "eures" marders anders aussah, weil er anderes futter als "in der wildnis" bekam kann nicht sein?



Wir haben das Tier über drei Monate beobachtet bei der Auswilderung.

Da haben wir auch den Unterschied zwischen den Kot gesehen.

Natürlich weiß ich nicht was es bei Euch in der Landschaft so zu Fressen gibt aber zB. war der Haufen bei unserem Marder immer viel größer oder hast Du eine Riesenwäscheklammer?

Auch hat unser Marder immer längliche Haufen gemacht.

Schade, das wir die HP nicht mehr haben, denn da war auch ein Foto von einem Haufen dabei, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Servus Volker, Servus Katja

So einen "Mist" habe ich heute früh erst weggeputzt, der sah genauso aus wie auf Katja`s Foto. Auch mit Kirschenkernen drinn, die bei uns gerade zum pflücken sind.

Wer könnte, außer Igel, noch so eine "Hinterlassenschaft" genau auf den Weg legen ?
Fuchs ? oder Dachs ? oder gar ein Waschbär ? Ich denke die Häufchen wären von denen doch erheblich größer  

@ Katja: hat "Der" am Weg oder in der Erde seine Schei..e hinterlassen  habe da was von Storchenschnabel gelesen  


> jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass das schon ausgestreute muskatnusspulver und das heute folgende pfeffertütchen


Ich denke das die von Karsten vorgeschlagenen Mittel die "Bessere" Wahl sind  , als das Pfeffertütchen von Dir (höre ihn schon die ganze Nacht durchschreien)  .


----------



## canis (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

hallo

auch ich muss vielen meinen vorredner widersprechen: 
marderkot kann so gut wie sicher ausgeschlossen werden. 

marder setzen ihren kot in festerer form ab als der gezeigte kot. er ist wurstförmig, 8-10cm lang und etwa 1cm dick. zudem wirkt das "würstchen" leicht gedreht. marder fressen zwar kirschen und die steine sind auch im kot zu sehen, doch kirschen werden auch von fast allen anderen tieren im garten gefressen. 

der geruch des kotes des steinmarders ist übrigens sehr unangenehm. wenn du sagst, dass dein kot fast nicht riecht, spricht auch das gegen kot des steinmarders. kot des edelmarders hingegen riecht zwar bedeutend weniger und sogar etwas angenehm (moschus), der edelmarder in siedlungen jedoch nicht zu erwarten. steinmarder haben zudem häufig feste latrinenplätze, die etwas erhöht liegen. 

igelkot kommt für mich hingegen eher infrage, auch der gezeigte kot nicht typisch igel ist. igelkot ist normalerweise walzenförmig, häufig 3-4cm lang und 1cm dick. zudem ist er meistens glänzend schwarz. zu erkennen sein sollten jedoch insektenreste, also deren nicht verdauter chitinpanzer. igel setzen ihren kot weniger markant ab als marder, sondern einfach unterwegs bei ihren streifzügen. 

übrigens würde ich auch vogelkot nicht ganz ausschliessen. amseln fressen z.b. sehr häufig kirschen. 

LG
David


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> @ Katja: hat "Der" am Weg oder in der Erde seine Schei..e hinterlassen  habe da was von Storchenschnabel gelesen




hey helmut!

"es" hat seinen haufen direkt neben unserem sitzplatz auf den platten, wie fotografiert, hinterlassen! :evil 

ich ärgere mich seit tagen über ausgebuddelte junge __ storchschnabel in einem ein paar meter entfernten beet und dachte zuerst an eine katze. nur würde die auch was hinterlassen, bevor oder nachdem sie scherrt! deshalb und anhand des kots der andere verdacht.....!

wegen dem pfeffer: "es" soll ihn ja nicht schlecken oder fressen, dann braucht "es" auch nicht jaulen! einfach nur riechen, dass es da "ba" ist! 

@canis: vor 2 wochen habe ich einen igelkot entfernt, das ist ja wohl ohne worte...... 
dagegen riecht der unbekannte kot nach rosen!!! und der igelkot sah auch aus wie igelkot aussehen sollte!

amseln??? :shock  was sind dann da für monstervögel unterwegs, die so einen haufen machen? :shock


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Servus David

An Vogelkot dachte ich auch im ersten Moment, da sich viele Krähen hier herumtreiben. Die müßten aber dann zu "Fuß" auf der Terrasse herumlaufen und das sehr zeitig in der Früh so bis 04:30 denn ab da war heute keiner mehr da. Von der Menge her würde ich Amseln ausschließen.

Geruch habe ich keinen aus der Entfernung (nicht zur __ Nase gehalten)festgestellt.


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

habe ich gerade entdeckt: http://www.hausmaus.at/KaffeeKuchen.htm

wenn es nun doch ein marder ist, der wird doch nicht krank sein? :shock 


hier noch mehr kacker: http://www.hausmaus.at/KotspurenSteinmarder01.htm
der auf dem hackklotz kommt schon ganz gut hin.....

ich leg heut nacht mal ein ei raus, das wär doch ne idee oder?


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> wobei meiner festeren Stuhl hat   2
> 
> .....




sag ich doch ! 

besonders das Bild find ich gut  

http://www.hausmaus.at/KotspurenSteinmarder01-Dateien/image015.jpg
mfG

http://www.shop-016.de/Tierapotheke-p38h70s370-Bene-Bac-Pulver-127g.html


----------



## canis (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

@katja:

wenn ich mal fragen darf:
bist du sicher, dass das, was du bisher als igelkot angesprochen hast, auch wirklich igelkot ist? will dir nichts unterstellen, aber es gibt viele menschen, die glauben, irgendwelche tierspuren eindeutig zu kennen, aber trotzdem völlig falsch liegen. 

das mit dem geruch des igelkotes kann ich so übrigens nicht unterschreiben. ich habe igel im garten (beobachte diese hin und wieder direkt) und damit auch kot. ein sehr strenger geruch ist mir nie aufgefallen, obwohl ich nicht schlechter als der durchschnitt rieche. 

mit deinen zuletzt geposteten links zeigst du übrigens noch etwas wichtiges. wenn ein tier krank ist oder vielleicht auch nur verdauungsprobleme hat, kann der kot schon völlig anders aussehen. hat der marder also z.b. viele kirschen gefressen, die natürlich wasser enthalten, kann der kot durchaus flüssiger werden. das gleiche gilt auch beim igel und anderen tieren. 


@helmut: 

dass der kot für amseln zu gross ist, dürftest du wohl richtig festgestellt haben. gerade kräher und bei uns v.a. elstern sind sehr häufig in unserem kirschbaum und scheiden kot mit kirschsteinen aus. dass diese vögel auch mal auf dem balkon landen, kommt vor. 

LG
David


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hi Katja, hi an alle Marderspezies,

also nur zwei Anmerkungen: Unsere Igel, und ich hab schon einige im und ums Haus herum gehabt, fressen gar keine Kirschen. Obst ist ähbä. Ausnahme: Rosinen (die wachsen hier üppigst). Lieber Fleisch. Darf auch schon ein bisschen stinken oder mit Fliegenmaden garniert sein. Oberlecker!

Meine Schwester hingegen hatte (unfreiwillig) eine Marderzucht auf dem Dachboden. Und diese Küttel hatten - je nach Futterangebot und Gesundheitszustand - die vielfältigsten Formen, rochen nicht alle (aber meistens), und diverse waren mit Obstkernen (Kirsche, Pflaume etc.) gefüllt. Und die waren dann etwas lockerer.

Vögel, die Obst fressen, machen die Häufchen zumeist etwas "flatschiger" und nicht so "wurstig". (Ich nehme an, damit es sich besser über dem Autolack verteilt).

Liebe Katja, Du wirst wohl heut nacht hinterm Fenster sitzen bleiben müssen, während wir anderen :muede Kannst uns ja dann erzählen, was Du gesehen hast...

(Edit: Waren mehr als zwei Anmerkungen, kann halt nicht weiter zählen...)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hallo Karsten


Ja, genau so sieht Marderkakka aus. 

Habe ich ja lange genug weg machen müssen.

Wie Frettchenkakka nur etwas größer im Durchmesser.

  

.


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				canis schrieb:
			
		

> @katja: wenn ich mal fragen darf:
> bist du sicher, dass das, was du bisher als igelkot angesprochen hast, auch wirklich igelkot ist?



du darfst fragen  
ich bin mit sicherheit kein tierkotkenner, aber ein paar tage bevor ich diesen stinkehaufen entdeckte, "fauchte" mich der igel aus dem gebüsch an, weil ich doch tatsächlich mit der heckenschere hantierte, und das am hellichten tag, wo er doch schlafen will! ich hab mich natürlich sofort vom acker gemacht, dem igel zu liebe  

der kot damals war schwarz, fast schon glänzend, ein bißchen wie mit plastik überzogen hats ausgesehen, schwer zu beschreiben......ein recht kompaktes würstchen, ich hab sowas noch nie gesehen. und als ich es auf eine kleine schaufel nahm um es ins verwilderte, leere nachbargrundstück zu schleudern   kam mir ein dermaßen heftiger geruch entgegen....mich hats schier umgehauen! und irgendwo im web hab ich dann genau diese merkmale für igelkot gefunden, deshalb und weil eben einer im garten sitzt/saß, ging ich davon aus.


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Katja, Du wirst wohl heut nacht hinterm Fenster sitzen bleiben müssen, während wir anderen :muede Kannst uns ja dann erzählen, was Du gesehen hast...[/SIZE]



 










wenn ich nicht genug schlaf bekomm, bin ich morgen so drauf


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich nicht genug schlaf bekomm, bin ich morgen so drauf



Och, ich denk, das kann ich ertragen 

Bist ja weit wech


----------



## Holger1969 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich nicht genug schlaf bekomm, bin ich morgen so drauf



Das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> @wuzzel: und wer liest dann diese spuren aus?



Katja... mal keine Panik, das mach ich dann schon  
Aber ohne Spur kein Spurenleser !

Wuzzel


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

guten morgen!

und wieder eine hinterlassenschaft :evil 

diesmal direkt auf unserer terrasse und wieder auf steinen.... 

auf grund der vielen kirschkerne kann man wieder nicht ein häufchen mit spitze oder so ausmachen, aber die konsistenz ist sehr viel fester, also vogel schließe ich nun definitiv aus.

kann man es nun besser bestimmen?


----------



## laolamia (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

moin!

wenn meine katzt "kotzt" sieht das auch fast so aus


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> 
> wenn meine katzt "kotzt" sieht das auch fast so aus







du bist sicher, dass du eine katze hast? 







 


also meine katzen fressen
1. keine kirschen und
2. sieht das GANZ anders aus!


----------



## Regina (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Ich habe hier eine Seite mit Marderkot gefunden.  


http://static.flickr.com/30/47105203_3b2cb49059_o.jpg


Sieht fast genau so aus, wie auf deiner Terrasse.


----------



## karsten. (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

und
schön ,dass sein Durchfall besser ist


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hi Katja,

Marder, __ Hornissen - habt Ihr ein Bio-Haus???


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				Regina schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier eine Seite mit Marderkot gefunden. Sieht fast genau so aus, wie auf deiner Terrasse.



 sieht wirklich schwer danach aus!



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> und schön ,dass sein Durchfall besser ist



 



wenn es (hoffentlich) nur einer ist.......:shock 



 wo könnte der denn wohnen......mal suchen gehen 





			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Katja,
> 
> Marder, __ Hornissen - habt Ihr ein Bio-Haus???




 so ähnlich....

außerdem haben wir wie gesagt schon einen igel im garten gesichtet und unterm brennholz ne blindschleiche! hier is was los 




@all: schmeckt denen eigentlich vw?

holgers auto steht immer draußen nachts......


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Also, VW mögen sie schon.

Unser Marder hat 14 Jahre in unserem Golf gekuschelt und nie was angenagt. Man sagt eigentlich, daß erst revierfremde Marder bzw. wenn Dein Auto woanders parkt, die dort ansässigen Marder rumrandalieren. Aber ich habe keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit solchen Schäden. Wir haben immer nur Brötchen, Eier, Knochen und Steine aus dem Motorraum gepult.


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hi,

ein Bekannter von uns hat das Problem daheim....
Unter den Autos liegt deshalb im Bereich des Motorraums ein größeres Stück Kaninchendraht.
Der Firmenwagen (VW) hat nach x Vorfällen einen "Marderschreck" (Ultraschall?) spendiert bekommen.


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

guten morgen!

jetzt isses aber gut!!! :evil 


heute morgen sind es nun 3!!! häufchen :shock 

zwei an bekannter stelle am sitzplatz im garten, und eins auf dem fußabtreter direkt vor der terrassentür!!! ich wär schier reingestanden!! :evil 


ist das nun ne ganze familie, die nachts unseren garten unsicher macht? :shock 
zumal ja wieder ein häufchen recht dünn ist und die anderen "normal"....... 

beim brennholz waren auch merkwürdige veränderungen zu sehen.......ob das der kletterturm ist?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Guten Morgen Katja! 

So schöne AA hast Du am Haus!  

Soll das nicht Glück bringen?  


Ihhhh Baaaah Pfuiiii Ekelhaft Brrrrrrrr  


Wirst dich doch mal nachts auf die Lauer legen müssen.


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Wirst dich doch mal nachts auf die Lauer legen müssen.




um was zu tun???  


am samstagabend habe ich zwar einen maulwurf in meinem geranium-beet fangen können  
........aber was soll ich gegen ne horde wilder marder tun?


----------



## Barbor (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hallo Katja

ich würde Lebendfallen aufstellen, dann weißt du auch was dir in den garten sch......

Liebe Grüße Ulli


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

  Katja



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> um was zu tun???



Das  und das  und das :haue3


----------



## michi(72) (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hallo Katja,
habe eben dein Problem gelesen. Ich habe auch so eines. Der oder die Mader machen bei mir auch immer auf die Fußmatten. Egal ob vor dem Haus oder an der Gartentür. Da habe ich das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen. Wir passen nun immer drauf auf beim Rausgehen. Ich bin nämlich mal reingetreten und habe im Flur auf den ziemlich rauen Fließen alles verteilt. War echt Klasse!!!!!  Bekam ich auch so gut wieder ab!  Dann hatte ich aber auch noch Maderschiss auf dem Balkon und auf einer Fensterbank, die ziemlich tief ist und auf ein Dach, welches darunter liegt, führt. Auf dem Balkon und auf der Fensterbank lag der Schiss jeden morgen an der gleichen Ecke. Ich habe ihn dann einfach mal liegen gelassen und schwupps war am nächsten morgen kein neuer Haufen mehr darbei. Der alte trocknete ein und nach einer Weile habe ich ihn dann mal weggemacht. Es kam ein neuer Haufen. Aber ich habe ihn wieder da gelassen und das ein paar Mal so gemacht und nun macht er da so gut wie nicht mehr hin. Kann mich jetzt gar nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal dort Schiss hatte. 

Aber auf der Fußmatte klappt das leider nicht.  

Was aber mal ganz niedlich war: Ich konnte vor ein oder zwei Jahren auf dem Dach mal kleine Maderwelpen beim Spiel beobachten, sie kamen sogar bis an das tiefe Fenster und guckten rein. Ich saß ganz ruhig im Esszimmer an der Wand und konnte sie beobachten. War das süß!!!! 

Lieben Gruß und immer schön hinsehen wo du Deine Füße hinsetzt. 

Michi


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde Lebendfallen aufstellen



hallo ulli,
das möchte ich lieber nicht tun. 1. wohin dann mit dem tier? 2. stell dir vor, ich erwisch eine mardermama, was passiert dann mit den kleinen? 

die marderhäufchen sind ja nicht wirklich schlimm, ansonsten macht er ja nix kaputt. ich wüsst aber zu gern, wo er wohnt.....


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hallo Katja,

wenn sie bei Dir wohnen, hörst Du das. Zu uns kommen sie zum Glück ja nur noch zum Spielen, seit Katzi sie letztes Jahr vom Dach gehauen hat. Demnächst geht es mit dem Lärm auch wieder richtig los - dann haben die nämlich "Frühling".

Hier nochmal eine interessante Seite: http://www.forst-hamburg.de/steinmarder.htm


----------



## karsten. (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hallo Christine   

eine wirklich gute Seite  

@all

bei allem Materialismus 

wer zuerst kommt , mahlt zuerst   
wir sollten uns nicht zu wichtig nehmen !







meine Sitution ist die : 
   
bevor ich nur den Begriff "Lebendfalle" artikulieren könnte
würden sich mindstens 8 Hände   (z.T. ganz Kleine)  um meinen Hals :shock klammern


 
das ist ein LINK  


schön`abend


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hi all,

einen hab ich noch:

Wusstet Ihr eigentlich, das Marder früher gern gesehene Hausgäste waren, weil sie auch Mäuse und Ratten ferngehalten haben?


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

guten morgen!

ich habe überhaupt nix gegen das kerlchen!

nur sehen würd ich ihn mal gern! 

gehört hab ich bis jetzt nachts noch nichts.......

wobei, wenn ich schlaf, schlaf ich...


----------



## Barbor (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hallo Katja

OK keine Fallen  wenn du nur wissen willst wer das ist stell doch eine Kamera auf 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

@ Elschen



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Wusstet Ihr eigentlich, das Marder früher gern gesehene Hausgäste waren, weil sie auch Mäuse und Ratten ferngehalten haben?



Hast Du Frettchen im Haus oder Garten hast Du auch keine Mäuse und Ratten.

Wir hatten mal eine Maus im Keller und unser " Kiron " hat das Problem in max. 5 Min. beseitigt.


----------



## Trautchen (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: marderkot???*

Hallo, 
dann ist unser Marder aber ein faules Stück. 
Wir haben trotzdem eine Maus. Sogar eine ganz dicke. 
Gesehen habe ich aber bislang nur die Maus. ... und die "Hinterlassenschaften", die - wenn er schneller ist - sehr gerne unser Hund "beseitigt"...   
Ich merke nur immer morgens an der Autoscheibe wie sie sich köstlich amüsiert haben und gerutscht sind. Wir haben aber keinen Frust und der oder die gehört eben dazu. Wir hatten aber auch noch nie Schäden, nur etliche Knochen im Motor. Ich habe nur immer Angst, daß ich mal starte und da sitzt noch einer drin...   

Aber habt Ihr schon mal die Schreie / Rufe eines Marders gehört? Total laut und schauerlich für so ein kleines Tier.

@ Karsten:
Dir muß ich ja mal ein Kompliment machen. Hat Dir schon mal jemand gesagt, daß Du tolle Beiträge schreibst? Kurz, prägnant und bringst alles immer auf den Punkt. Und Du kannst dabei so schöne Worte wählen...
Ich les´ Dich gern.


----------

